# Erie Ice Guide update



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll try to keep you all posted as to the ice conditions and bite. If you want to come fishing with me come on. If not use what you can to get your self on the fish. Some of you know me from GFO or other sites.I do my best to shoot it to you stright. I fish hard and love my work. 419-732-8873
Bite was slow today again the fish are their just off the feed, I'm looking for more fish, But for now west of Mouse 26' to 30' of water any bait but blue is kinda hot now.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the update


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS for the info...


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update Magic Man. Hope to come up this weekend weather permitting. Forecast calls for warmer temps next few days.

Longspur


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Bite was slow again today, but better than yesterday.I fished from camp perry to kellys got a few around kellys. Water is cleaning up. Looking good for the week end.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Had a good day to day north of Marblehead about 5.5 out. Fish are high so if you dont' have a flasher and your not cataching, fish up a couple of cranks. Lots of dinks on the bottom. 419-732-8873


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Better Go Out Soon As Temps Are Going To The 50:s......


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

hey guys, I am planning on walking out this we with my fishtrap, anybody know a good place to go out there? I dont mind walking a couple miles. I got all the gear a man could need except transport. Also, anybody wanna meet up with me? Ive got a 2 man fish trap, I can go sat or sun email or pm me if interested or with specific ideas or areas to try this we.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Fished Kellys today started good then died. Found a late day bite to late to get everyone on the fish. Eric, Bob and I got ours. Most had a fish or two. Very nice day on the lake, Early trip leaving at 6:00 be back about 7:00. I have some pis just to beat to screw with it tonight.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Started were I left off yesterday,Started slow but improved. Ended up with limits for fully guided guys,most guys had fish some limits from sea gullers You really need a flasher. Most fish came high. Fishing every day now. 419-732-8873


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Fished west of Kelley's all day in 32 FOW 7 miles out of Mazurick's. Caught 16 nice walleyes b/w the three of us, with every bit that many in throwbacks. Best times were just before noon and just before dark. Smaller Buckwing spoon, perch colored packed w/minnows was hot with the emerald green w/gold back smaller pimple being a close second. I even caught one on a straight hook split shot and slip bobber with a minnow. All were suspended in 25 to 28 FOW so the Vexilar was a must. we fished near the big crack and some people had trouble getting back accross. Ice was ugly on the way back to the ramp and doubt will improve with warmer rainy weather and wind on the way. Hurry and get em now while their hot cause it probably will not last. Hope I am wrong.

Good Luck All !!!!!
Longspur


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Fished same area mixed results. Bet I had 50+ small fish, Ice should hold for a day or two but water on the ice will make it unsafe to travel. I did find a group of fish north in 36' but lots of spikes some nice fish mixed in. I hear there's been a bite near A can also. I have not fished it myself. Not fishing this week call friday for updates or check here!!!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim---Did you get my email about Kansas??
Ed


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Yep I got your email Thanks!!
Ice should be OK this weekend Iwas asked to post a pic or two. I'll be moving so get in touch with me if you want to fish 419-732-8873


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like your doing good out there, maybe see you out there this weekend. I'm ready for a better day, only caught 4 so far. Should be time to get the hogs any day now.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Fishing was very good today limited four guys in about an hour. Largest was about 32" nearly 14#. Fish Sat. leaving at 7:00 if you want to go call my cell 419-707-2323 Home 419-732-8873


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Fished the same area. Bite was steady all day. Most had a limit. I found some perch but they are wayout. Fishing Sunday leaving at 7:00am call my cell if you want to go. Just be in Port Clinton by 6:15 and we'll hook up. Remember I supply the bait so you don't have to wait for the bait shop to open, 419-707-2323 Home 419-732-8873


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Ended up with 8 walleye and 2 huge perch between 2 of us. All the walleye were males 2-3-4 pounders. Didn't get out till noon, went out at camp perry, I guess 4 or 5 miles out with the pack of people, was a wet ride back. We caught a 12'' and a 14'' perch. All fish came on rapalas and swedish pimples tipped with minnows. We lost 5 fish and missed the same. Was a great time, and I think if you wanna go better be today.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

I atempted to fish of the camp today, no dice. Ice is shot. 1/2 mile out the spud went through in three hits. Call Friday for an update but don't hold your breath.Scott you better be happy with this one. It may be the last one for the year


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update tim. I guess its time to start getting the boat ready. It was absolutly the most fun I have had in one ice season on Erie, no where near the longest or best fishing but definitly a hoot.

Scott


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Some guys made it out today off Crane Creek. They only got to 16' about 
1 1/2 miles out I saw two fish. The wind is forcasted to blow like hell tomorrow. Marblehead is open and very dirty.I'll check the camp in the AM early. Stay in touch all.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Our best day out there !!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Just got in off Crane creek. Ice is still good to 1.5 miles. Fish were taken but bite was not hot. Guys who were there all day got close to their limit. 2 of us got 3 between 2-6:30. Last ice as far as I know. Camp Perry is blown out. If you want any more info pm me I'll give you the low down..........I've got fish to clean and cook.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I wasn't able to fish with ReelMagic, but he certainly kept me up-to-date with his reports & phone calls (thanks, Tim). I went out of Crane Creek yesterday afternoon but didn't catch any. I did meet some good guys on the ice who shared their spot and showed me the technique.

Now that I've broken the seal on Erie ice fishing, I'm hooked and ready for next year! Gotta get that power auger & shanty (on sale now!).


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the info realmagic (Tim) Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Fished Green Sunday. I was only able to fish a short time I picked at um, it was far from the burn I was looking for. Water was clean. I hated watching the guys running a round on the ice. But watching the air boat running 4000 rpm for 10 knots made me be glad to be in my Lund 3500 rpm = 40knots about 8 gal hour!!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Tim where did you lauch at?

Scott


----------

